# odometer broke how can i fix



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

not that i really find it a bad thing, but i just bought a nx 1600 and found that the odometer is not working. I don't know if it was disconnected or if it can be disconnected or if it is just broken. i am new to nissans so i don't know what all needs done to see if it is disconnected or not. anyone know?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Depends what year your car is. If it's a 91-92 you have the mechanical speedo, and there is a cable running from your tranny to your speedo. I would guess that if it's loose, your speedo might work, but your odometer might not. You should be able to find this cable clipped in at your firewall and you can unclip it there to take your cluster out. If you have a 93 then you have an electronic speedo and odometer. My trip odometer on my Sentra isn't working right but my speedo and odometer are working fine, haven't checked mine out yet. Hope some of this helps, and maybe other NX owners can verify some of this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

it is a 91 with the analog odometer. i'll look into this. thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

It could be disconnected from the tranny or from inside.


----------

